# Super soil ???????



## baron1212 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hello fellow tokers&old friends from Overgrow.Im giving the subcool super soil a try.Made a half batch and fig. the amounts&wanted to see if Im right.I mixed a bale of pro-mix HP/CC with mycoryyhizae 3.8 sq.ft.,half bag of happy frog so (1)sq ft.,1 sq. ft. bag of reg.potting soil,about 40lbs. wormcastings,35 oz. of oyster shell,35 oz. blood meal,35 oz.bone meal,30 oz. bat crap 0-7-0 then 20 oz. kelp meal,20 oz.alfalfa meal,4 tbs.azomite,4 tbs.dolomite lime,1 tbs. 40% humic acid with trace minerals(humic&mycro in happy frog also)half a big bag of perlite.Oh and I added a layer of old fashion oats with wormcastings to speed up activation.Which it worked cuz I saw webs in less than 3 days in 85 deg. F.Im on day 8 and Ive already mixed twice scince I made the batch. Baron1212


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 21, 2016)

I am too lazy this morning to do math, but it sounds like the amount of azomite and lime might be a bit light.  You have quite a volume of soil--got to be getting close to a cubic yard--and you are only adding 1/4 cup of lime and azomite?

Tell me about using oats to speed up decomp?


----------



## baron1212 (Aug 21, 2016)

Actually I saw it somewhere?The oats&wormcastings.I figured it must work.It didn't even take 3 full days to get webs when I did the mix..And I noticed the webs started where the oats were.Now that is been about 10 days& ive already mixed it up twice.I noticed after the first day of remixing,the webs grew right off the soil.It was breaking down in 85 deg. F


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 22, 2016)

Cool,I will do some research.  My barrel composter is still at my old house.  I just have a pile that I turn now and it seems to not be doing much.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 22, 2016)

THG,,that is the way I compost,,,just a big pile,,and it works awesome. My wife throws her scraps from the kitchen on there everyday and I mix stuff in all the time from the rabbits cage. I have some fine smelling soil/compost.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 4, 2016)

Oatmeal is food for the mycos. Here's some soil I have cooking with an oatmeal layer on top right before turning it. 

View attachment 20161204_125925.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice bbp!


----------

